# Wunsch Laptop



## Ive (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi
Ich möchte mir einen Laptop kaufen, der ganz nach meinen Wünschen angefertigt wird!
Kennt jemand von euch eine Seite auf der ich einen Laptop individuell zusammenstellen kann?


----------



## Geek (12. Dezember 2004)

Du kennst doch Dell!


----------



## Fabian (12. Dezember 2004)

Wir verkaufen sehr gerne MaxData Notebooks, kann diese nur empfehlen.

http://www.maxdata.de


----------



## moltomy (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.
Schau mal auf www.bacoc.de.
Wir haben in der Firma bis jetzt 3 Stück gekauft und sind sehr zufrieden.

Gruß, Thomas.


----------

